# boulder, CO resort suggestions



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking to take my first trip out west this winter. Been riding on the east coast my whole life, so I'm excited to see what real powder will feel like. anyway, what is a good resort for a first timer out west. i'm comfortable riding any level trail on the east, though my favorite times are cruising down blue's. 
also, i'd like for the mountain to have a good night life.

thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you mean by Boulder Colorado resorts? Are you staying in Boulder? There are no resorts there. Eldora would be the closest but there is no nightlife there. Summit county and Vail have plenty of nightlife but they are not very close to Boulder either. At least a 90 minute drive to Summit County, over 2 hours to Vail. Plenty of nightlife in Boulder though. No shortage there.


----------



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok, i guess i should rephrase - what resort in colorado would be best for great snowboarding and a cool nightlife. I am plan to travel somewhere, i dont have any set plans yet.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Easy - Aspen/Snowmass. Aspen = party. Snowmass = tons of intermediate long cruisers. And, there are inexpensive places to stay and eat. No need for a rental car either. Lift tix are the major expense besides air fare.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Aspen is tops for nightlife and the mountains are some of the best in the state too. 

Breckenridge for a more budget option. Lot's of apres stuff to do there. The Summit county bus service will get your around to the other resorts if you don't want to drive. 

Vail has a good scene too, but for the same price you can do Aspen.


----------



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok, so im aspen sounds great. ive always wanted to check it out. I'm looking at lodging and there seems to be hundreds of places to stay. Anyone who's familiar with aspen that can recommend a good spot for 4-6 people to stay? ski-in/out would be great, but we'd like to stay around $300-400 per person for lodging for 4 nights stay, if possible.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Anywhere in Downtown Aspen will put you within walking distance of lifts. If you stay in Snowmass village you will have great access. For the money, I'd go with a downtown Aspen spot. It's a great scene there, you can walk just about everywhere. To the bar, restaurant, strip club...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Theres a strip club in Aspen?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

lambo4 said:


> ok, so im aspen sounds great. ive always wanted to check it out. I'm looking at lodging and there seems to be hundreds of places to stay. Anyone who's familiar with aspen that can recommend a good spot for 4-6 people to stay? ski-in/out would be great, but we'd like to stay around $300-400 per person for lodging for 4 nights stay, if possible.


Here are my votes:

Inexpensive Ski Lodging at Colorado Ski Resorts - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

The St. Moritz has many room options. 5 blocks from the downtown Gondola, 2 blocks from the ski shuttle stop. 90% of Snowmass is ski-in/out. Not much in/out in Aspen unless you have $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Theres a strip club in Aspen?


He meant to say cougar den.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> He meant to say cougar den.


This made my day.


----------

